# Pronúncia de Jaime



## Dom Casmurro

Voltando à discussão sobre a pronúncia de Roraima, pergunto: como é que vocês pronunciam o nome Jaime? J*á*ime ou J*ã*ime?


----------



## olivinha

Eu pronuncio "Jáime" mas não sei se é por pura influência do espanhol (no caso de "Roraima", confesso, digo "Rorãima").


----------



## Vanda

Eu acho que o pronuncio anasalado.


----------



## Alandria

Todas as partículas "aim/ain" eu as pronuncio com vogal fechada. Confesso que não consigo reparar se a vogal é nasalizada ou não, mesmo tapando o nariz, se é, é muito pouco.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal J*á*ime.


----------



## Benvindo

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal J*á*ime.



- - -
Eu também a pronuncio assim (ái), acho que esta é a pronúncia mais frequente em São Paulo.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Eu pronuncio o som do a aberto.
E no caso de Roraima, acho que depende do sutaque, no norte e nordeste se pronuncia Roráima, e aqui pra baixo pronunciamos Rorãima.


----------



## Du_sud

Pronunciamos /jáime/ por aqui.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Pronuncio J*á*ime e chego a achar estranho qualquer som diferente disso. E no entanto, digo and*ã*ime. Essas incongruências me fazem supor que tudo é questão de hábito. O *a* aberto, por algum motivo que não consigo discernir, impôs-se no meu jeito de pronunciar Jaime, ao passo que o *a* fechado e anasalado tomou posse do meu _andaime_.


----------



## Katuka

Não consigo imaginar esse "Jãime", nunca o ouvi com essa fonética e mesmo que tente dizê-lo assim não sai anasalado como "andãime".
Há alguma cidade onde isso ocorra?


----------



## Vanda

Eu falo Jaime do mesmo modo que falo andaime. Só não posso dizer se tem a ver com cidade, pois não sou desta região, mas não percebo as pessoas à roda pronunciarem de outra maneira. A não ser meu amigo colombiano que se chama Jaime e meu amigo argentino.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

E *santo-daime*, como é que vocês pronunciam?


----------



## Vanda

Do mesmo jeito que Jaime.


----------



## coolbrowne

Katuka said:


> Não consigo imaginar esse "Jãime", nunca o ouvi com essa fonética e mesmo que tente dizê-lo assim não sai anasalado como "andãime".
> Há alguma cidade onde isso ocorra?


 
Se bem me lembro, o Rio de Janeiro é uma.


----------



## Alandria

Katuka said:


> Não consigo imaginar esse "Jãime", nunca o ouvi com essa fonética e mesmo que tente dizê-lo assim não sai anasalado como "andãime".
> Há alguma cidade onde isso ocorra?


 
No meu estado (ES) é a pronúncia mais comum.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu pronuncio "Jâime". O mesmo serve para "andâime", "Rorâima" e "Elâine". Notem que o "a" aqui não é anasalado. É um "a" fechado mesmo.


----------



## Outsider

"Jâime" lembra a pronúncia de "James" em inglês. É muito engraçado. Eu nunca teria imaginado que este nome se pudesse dizer de tantas maneiras diferentes!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Pois é, tantas formas , e no final das contas Jaime equivale a... Tiago!


----------

